# babies loosing furr??



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

so my litter of pied siamese that were born with astrex coats.... a couple of the does have started looing their hair on the back legs and lower bum. The coat also looks quite "thin" so to speek. At first i thought they might be fighting so have watched them for 2 days but not a squeek out of them??

Was thinking it could be mites??? but some girl are worse than others yet they all live together.

I have done a complete cage clean and disinfected but i thought that when mice had mites they scratch loads and the skin goes sore and scabby???

The skin is red but not sore or scabby at all. It looks like someone has tried to pull the furr out???

Any suggestions for what it could be and how to treat it???


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Are they about four weeks old? Around this times astrexes can get very patchy indeed because they are moulting, nothing to worry about 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Either they are going through there first big molt, or you have the hairless gene coming out!

Than again... the hairless mice generally lose the fur from thier heads first I believe.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

do they look anything like these?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you have a picture?

there is also barbering to consider.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

SarahY said:


> Are they about four weeks old? Around this times astrexes can get very patchy indeed because they are moulting, nothing to worry about


they are about 5 weeks old sarah??? rele dont know whats going on the skin isnt sore at all. will the hair re-grow??



Madhouse Stud said:


> do you have a picture?
> 
> there is also barbering to consider.


I will be taking pics later. its mainly started down the back legs and working its way up the body.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If they're losing it from the butt, up the body, they're probably the same as the ones I posted pics of, and the hair will re-grow. I'm not sure what caused it but the same mother produced pups in 2 litters (only 3 pups out of about 10) that had the weird hair loss.


----------

